
Google DoubleClick Mozilla overview (second draft) - yuhong
http://yuhongbao.blogspot.com/2018/09/google-doubleclick-mozilla-overview_92.html
======
yuhong
This was recently posted:
[https://twitter.com/iamdylancurran/status/106344480139006771...](https://twitter.com/iamdylancurran/status/1063444801390067712)

I already asked about this overview.

